# Suche das Video von Barbara Schöneberger "Blondes Gift" aus ca. 2004(1xGif)



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2020)

​


----------



## dingsbums (24 Sep. 2020)

Hab schon vor 10 Jahren die Suche aufgegeben. Es wäre ein Wunder wenn das nochmal auftaucht.

Falls es dir weiter hilft: Der Gast war Hilmi Sözer. Die Ausstrahlung war am Montag, 4. Oktober 2004, um 23.40 Uhr.


----------



## Fish (24 Sep. 2020)

Legendär :thumbup:


:thx:


----------



## snowman2 (10 Okt. 2020)

Great post... Love her in her ankle straps


----------

